# Any one have an opinon on the "Jackite" snow goose kite?



## fr8shakr03 (Jan 6, 2009)

Does the Snow Goose kite from Jackite work ? or does it flair birds? Just curious. I would love to have some motion higher above the ground. It seems that you can string this thing up as high as you can get a pole and or actually fly the kite if need be. Form the Youtube videos they look descent. Just wondering if any guides use them in their spreads or if anyone has experience with this product. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

We used one snow goose jackite last year and our opinion it worked great. We had singles and pairs come in and they never took their eyes off the kite, also had flocks come in but were were too busy to notice where they were looking. This year we are going to use three. Tried them on heavily hunted canada's and in my opinion they worked very well as far as bringing the birds in. Don't know how well they will work if everyone starts using them, sort of like robo's. Ten years ago ducks would cup from 300 yards and come right in, now its 50/50 that they will flare.


----------



## Richie (Nov 6, 2007)

We have used the Jackites in spreads as well as the sillosock flyers and even together. I can't say as of yet that one works better than the other but the Sillosock flyer is a lot more stable as far as motion goes. The Jackite is a little irratic and if not put together right it just flips around and does barrel rolls. I like both of them but have been switching to all Sillo flyers.


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

Richie. Your are probably right about the silosocks being better than the Jackites. We have issues with them flying upside down and doing eratic things. Now that I have been educated I will upgrade to the Silos when these wear out. Funny thing is they are less expensive. Main point is the motion works!


----------



## fr8shakr03 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for replys. I did order one jackite to try it out.

My thoughts to help it from twisting is maybe use a small fishing swivel? Possibly that would help ? Would I want to attached the kite to the pole with fishing line ?


----------



## jim and tucker (Mar 24, 2009)

have tried three are now in storage, would recommend six full bodies over the jackolite any day... but that is my opinion.. wind has to be just right.... or they do not work........ jim and tucker.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have 9 of them, used them on long/short poles and on rotary machines. They look awesome but the results on the birds never seemed to warrant the time I spent messing with them. Currently collecting dust. But if a guy doesn't mind spending the time they do have their use.


----------



## Broke thanks (Feb 9, 2010)

I bought some plain white idk (muslim) white cloth from wal-mart made a few flags (maybe $5.00 a piece). Used my flagman lander for a pattern and added struts (used fabric glue) painted the wing tips black 1/2 PCV painted camo works great for poles use them on the far up wind side, harder the wind blows more they move up and down like geese lifting and landing. seem to work? Hard to say but with juvies hell I use a pole flag all the way till the safety comes off! land in your lap!  Gotta love them Juvies! :sniper:


----------

